# dnp and sauna usuage



## CoNs (Mar 26, 2007)

Pointless replys


----------



## sl0 (May 13, 2014)

Just lay off it, why risk it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sauna and DNO didn't do Zyzz any harm


----------



## CoNs (Mar 26, 2007)

lol didnt zyzz have a heart condition? took coke and dnp while in thailand and then went for a sauna? lmfao


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

CoNs said:


> hey guys
> 
> about to run 125mg dnp
> 
> ...


Pretty lame a$$ trolling der bruh.......


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rest in protein, sweet prince.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone else keep seeing Sausage?


----------

